# Winter Park road routes?



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Hi, taking a family vaction to Winter Park in June - and yes, I know it's great mountain biking - there's plenty of that on the to-do list. 

But I'm a roadie first, so anybody know of good road rides in the area?

Thanks,
Creaky

p.s. no, I'm not planning to bring a triple.


----------



## verve825 (Jul 6, 2004)

*Winter Park Road Rides*

Basically, you can go in one of two directions from Winter Park- S/SE toward Berthoud Pass (nasty traffic), or N/NW toward RMNP or Granby. There is a VERY beautiful route which follows Highway 125 (starts just west of Granby) which would give you a full day's riding. I live in Estes Park on the east side, and ride the road through the Park (Trail Ridge Road) most every day to the Alpine Visitor's Center (12k altitude or so) on a DA 10 with an 11-23 cogset. Really not bad once you're used to the altitude- no more than 5% average grade, with a couple of ramps to 6 or 7% when you're coming from the west. 

Regards,

Jeff


----------

